# How can I recover? Read this and help me out if you can? Thx



## abby_ploussard (Nov 9, 2007)

*

My name is Abby and I am 14 years old. I have smoked pot for a couple of years and I never had any thing happen to me other then the normal, the munchies and I would get really lazy.
well one night I was smoking with my friend and all of a sudden I thought That I was going crazy. The words (I'm GOING CRAZY) kept repeating its self over and over again. I thought that I was going to go straight to the mental hosptail. I was so scared I didnt understand what was going on because it felt like the weed must have been laced when truley it wasent at all. 
I called my dad to come pick me up I told him that I was having a bad trip. My dad drove me up to the hospitail. The hospital did nothing for me but sat that it was just THC. I went home that night thinking that I would wake up normal the next morning.

I WAS WRONG

There were no words to express what I was thinking, feeling. or seeing...
I felt like world people and everything was fake and I was watching a movie.
I went to the docter an dof course there was nothing to be done . I went to my aunt and I told her how scared I was. She took me back to the docter and made me tell her exactly how i felt so this is what I said( " I feel like Im watching a movie". 
" I feel like people and the earth are not real"
"I feel like everyone eles is normal but im not"
"Im normal at times when im busy my mind leaves me"
" Sometimes I feel like my life is a Dream"
I have had this for about a month and I want to know how I can cure this problem.
Can any one help me?
[email protected]
I cant live like this
THE WHOLE TIME I WAS WRITING THIS I ASKED MY SELF IS 
AM I REALLY HERE, WRITING THIS.*


----------



## herenow (Nov 6, 2007)

you are aware of the situation and can think critically enough to know what is wrong and post on here....thats something. 
you know why its happened too. pot alters your perception of reality and when it wears off you return back, but youve got stuck getting back to that....it just happens as theres no guarantee that when you mess with things like that it will always be the same. But plenty of people do come back to before....even you have come back loads of times, so there is no reason you cant again, youve just got lost and need to find the path again.
so dont panic. there is a lot on here to read and help with that, but keep remembering its about you and dont get freaked out by other peoples situations, just use what is right for you.
Reconnecting with your body wuld be the first strt, dont do pot, drink too much coffee and have too much sugar....any thing that over stimulates you. take fish oil get, b vitamins, zinc, eat good food and get some real exercise....literally things like squats where you are pushing hard into the ground help ground you! and its hard to feel like you arent here when every part of you is involved in a physical activity.

good luck


----------



## joeTV (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Abby

Poor you - it's no fun is it...

But here's the good news. It does get better. I had exactly the same symptoms as you when I was 18 and it was tough for a while. But I kept going and got through it. Like you I was worried that everything was changed for ever but it wasn't...

So what can you do about it? I agree with all herenow's advice. Exercise really helps calm down the feeling of being detatched from reality. With me the most important thing is to just keep living my life. I know that seems impossible but if you can get into other things... really focus your mind on things you like, that will help. When I was 14 I loved hanging out with friends. So do that and enjoy it as much as you can right now.

Buy a new CD, read a cool book - look after yourself and make an effort to stop analysing everything. Accept that things will be different for a little while - probably not as long as you think - and just keep going... Can you accept that things are tough right now and that they're not going to get instantly better but they will get better...?

So chill out as much as you can.

Good luck


----------



## Mocha1613 (Nov 15, 2007)

I had the exact same experiance, I thought I was both going crazy and dying all at the same time. When I smoked is also when I had my first anxiety attack. I went to all the doctors, they too all sent me home. I was admitted to emergency more times than I can count, I also demanded that they admit me to a short term psych unit and after much arguing on my part they finally did, however, that was 3 days out of my life I now consider useless. They drugged me up and left me in a state where I couldnt think so of course it seemed as though I was getting better.

The day I smoked weed was the first time since 9th grade and a year and a half ago, I am now 22, Ive never liked it and I was just smoking to relax and get away from all the stress in my life. I also regret it every single day. But getting help and seaching and finding someone who knew what they were talking about so helped me. My psychologist mentioned DP about 2 months ago, and Ive been frantically reading up on it and thats how I came accross this site.

It feels so much better to know that there are other people that have DP and I am not the only one. DP makes you feel so isolated in itself. When you get scared, know that you are not the only one. If you ever need someone to talk to in moments of panic or just to connect to someone is going through the exact same thing as you are, I will totally be there for you. I wish someone so young didnt have to go through this. Its not fun in the least. I would be happy to give you my number if you wish, send me a private message.

Its almost funny but I actually went to school for psychology. I have a semester left! so I do know how to listen.

Take care and never give up hope, we will get better!


----------

